# ipod 3rd generation won't sync video/concert



## xquisitor (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi
I just got a used 3rd gen. 40 gig and it seems to work fine, it syncs all my music but I have a cable recorded concert on dvd, standard dvd movie/concert and I converted it to a mp4 for the ipod and the mp4 version will import and show and play in itunes in the movies folder under the main library, then I made a new playlist called concerts and copied it there and synced the ipod, no dice, the concerts folder did not copy along with the concert, I then did the convert to "create ipod version" under the advanced tab in itunes and it created another version of the concert that I thought should sync into the 3rd gen., again, no dice, :upset: I have google searched for uploading/syncing videos and have the latest version of itunes (I think) and a couple of the on-line how to's say you have to set itunes to auto sync videos....I can't find that menu they show or it doesn't show up on my itunes.....what am I doing incorrect or not doing?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Open up iTunes click on your iPod. Where it says Videos is it under Automatically Sync?


----------



## xquisitor (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey...
I have itunes ver 10.1.1 and there is no "automatically sync" and I don't see a "video" , there is a "music video" under my play lists, I have never found a "auto sync video" setting, if I click on my ipod, there are 3 tabs of options at the top on the menu and the options are...summary, music and info,...summary is where it opens and there are the options of, open itunes when ipod is connected, sync only checked songs, convert higher rate songs...manually manage music and enable disk use...under the music tab the options are sunc music and under that they are...entire music library and selected playlists, artists...and under info the only option is, sync contacts from...

That's it...I cant find the auto sync videos option.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry I thought it might of been the same to a iPad.

In iTunes look under devices you will see the iPod drag the playlist with the concerts over the iPod and drop it in. This should sync it straight away.

Can you add other movies on there?


----------

